# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  How To Guild Wars 2: The Economy Video

## Unholyshaman

Quite an interesting video and chart.

----------


## Jaerin

The fact that you will be able to buy gems for gold so you can play the whole thing F2P if you want...

Someone will have to buy gems for real money to add them to the market, but you don't have to spend real money if you don't want. The auction house is awesome because it allows buyers to have an influence on the market too.

----------


## intercept99

thanks for posting the video. I'm wondering if there will be much of an ongoing market for GW2 as the money you would spend has no effect on your pvp ranking.

----------


## babosasa

basically get gold = get cash $_$

----------


## Firga

Basically I will sell gold cheaper then Gems will cost :Cool:

----------


## babosasa

yea, but gonna find out the most efficient way to farm gold first  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## babosasa

I wonder if people from different servers can trade within each other without using trading post? I mean can they meet each other and trade if they are from different server :confused:

----------


## Firga

Best way to grind gold is level up(do quests)

"I wonder if people from different servers can trade within each other without using trading post? I mean can they meet each other and trade if they are from different server "
I believe this will be enabled since you can go as a guest on any server(=you can play but can't do WvW for that server or something like that :Smile:  )

----------


## babosasa

> Best way to grind gold is level up(do quests)
> 
> "I wonder if people from different servers can trade within each other without using trading post? I mean can they meet each other and trade if they are from different server "
> I believe this will be enabled since you can go as a guest on any server(=you can play but can't do WvW for that server or something like that )


what class do you think has the best potential to farm gold rapidly ? I guess especially AOE class?

----------


## Firga

> what class do you think has the best potential to farm gold rapidly ? I guess especially AOE class?


Actually I don't really know..only thing I know is that Mesmer can't do that;D
Maybe Necro or elementalist..dunno :Embarrassment:

----------


## hoodboybene

nice chart

----------

